# A Special kind of pain!!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

We here in Patriot nation had a lot to lose last night, and a long fall to endure from the top. In the back of our minds we knew this to be true but we had grown obsene on the milk of victory and intoxicated with excitment of being called the best ever! The writing had been on the wall for month's however, we went from crushing teams to squeeking out wins , Something was wrong but we kept winning so the problem was not addressed. The first bad thing to happen was last Wednesday when Mayor Menino of Boston started planning the Victory parade for the Patriots in downtown Boston!! BAD LUCK WAS IN THE AIR, then in a press conferance Tom Brady almost burst out laughing when he heard one of the Giant's players predition that we would only score 17 points. We did all those things teams did to us in the past, it was a curse!!
But that is not what really happend last night, it was not voodoo or even Belichecks new red sweatshirt WHAT HAPPEND WAS we ran into a team who wanted it MORE! We were fat and happy with 18 wins in a row, the Giants were hungry and tired of hearing how they had no chance. Moss summed it up the best we could not match their intensity. This game is proof talent can take you only so far, it is the heart that makes you a Champion. The Giants well deserve this title they are the WORLD CHAMPIONS. With that being said, to go 18-0 and blow it in the superbowl is a special kind of pain, it takes away everything, if you hate the Patriots your dream has come true, the whole city is in a haze right now, if you could have been their last night in a room filled with pats fans you would have seen something you have never seen. The room went quiet, we all stood up gathered our jackets and simply went home noobody even spoke. SO until next year good night!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He He!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Was a great game to watch if you really didn't care who won.

Bore.224, sorry to say but that special kind of pain, in my books, is called Justice.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My 11 yr old is a little upset, he went up to his room to finish watching the game after NY stopped the pats before they scored the go ahead touchdown.

He has been a Boston fan for about 5 years. I new I should have bet him that the Giants were going to win but I wasn't sure they could pull it off.

Either way this should be a good week to listen to espn radio and listen to all the excuses for why they lost.

:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can learn a lot more about a man when he faces adversity than when he is riding high!!!
Belichek showed he is a classless jerk!!!! I was so happy to see him lose, it made my day!!!!! :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Dear Bore .224,

HA HA!!!!!

Sincerely,

T Shot

p.s. Here's to KG clanging a 20 footer for the win in Game 7 of the finals... Also, you better see if you can get your hands on one of these before they are gone!!!

http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/in ... ?ID=298538


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bore,

I know your pain...that's how I felt after the Pack lost to Denver in 1998. I still can't watch the highlights of that game.

Anyway, you talked a lot of crap, but you came back to face the music. Nice move...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks taddy1340, talk to you guys next year! Hey I dont blame most of ya taking shots at me I did talk more than I should have! Until next season..........


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone else find it kind of funny how people are getting on Coach Belichek for running off the field. I may be wrong but I do believe he ran out on the field like everyone else and shook hands when there were zeros on the clock and the ran to the locker room. They just put a second back on the clock? Am I right? I didn't get to see most of this to busy cleaning fish.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry, that just makes me laugh every time I watch it!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

As much as I hate that gap toothed Strahan.....that was funny.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Still no ring for cheap shot artist, JR SEAU! Never liked him since the Denver/SD days.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The second best play of the Super Bowl:


----------

